# PyTiVo machine icon is now "!"!



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe I missed this somewhere in all the chatter, but after the Fall 2012 update, my Linux machine running PyTiVo which is connected to the Premiere now appears as an exclamation point (!) in the My Shows listing. It used to be an icon of a computer.

Is this supposed to mean something special? I tested pulling a video and playing it from the computer and it works fine.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I still see the computer tower icon for pyTivo.

I notice the Premiere and Series 3 get more detailed descriptions on this screen now. It even shows their TSNs... why, I don't know.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> I still see the computer tower icon for pyTivo.


Interesting. So the mystery is actually going to be more complex than I had thought. Might explain why nobody else has reported the "!" yet.

Maybe my Premiere is just so impressed with my computer that it can't think of anything else to display except "!" !!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Have you tried restarting PyTiVo or the switch if your TiVo is infected to one?


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine now shows up with the ! As well.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Have you tried restarting PyTiVo or the switch if your TiVo is infected to one?


"Infected"? Did you mean, "connected"?


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

exclamation mark for me too.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lrhorer said:


> "Infected"? Did you mean, "connected"?


Yeah. My iPad sucks when it comes to autocorrect. It likes changing valid words pellet correctly to random rods.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I have an exclamation point too.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

The mystery continues...


----------



## Iluvatar (Jul 22, 2006)

I have them as well but only for my network shares. Also some errors in the log about shares not existing. Seems that the TiVo may be scanning the shares or something as they are attached to the network however my network shares don't get mounted until about 2-3 minutes after pyTivo starts so it can't access them at that point.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Exclamation point here too on my Premiere Elite.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Computer tower icon for me for pyTivo on both my Premiere & Elite.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

I have the computer tower icon on my XL4 and the "!" on my XL.


----------



## jtag48 (Jun 6, 2011)

"!" on my XL as well.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

is there a correlation between people running pytivo on a linux box vs on a windows machine?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

milo99 said:


> is there a correlation between people running pytivo on a linux box vs on a windows machine?


That wouldn't explain saeba case where 1 box sees proper icon and the other doesn't, presumably from same pyTivo server.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

On my premiere, I see the "!" on all shares except the last share. My shares are hosted on a windows based system.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

moyekj said:


> That wouldn't explain saeba case where 1 box sees proper icon and the other doesn't, presumably from same pyTivo server.


Yes, 2 TiVos and one pyTivo server (Windows 7 64-bit PC). One TiVo has the icon (the XL4) and the other the "!" (XL).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I was able to see the "!", along with a greyed-out title, by creating an empty share; but only for an instant, after which it changed to the normal display. I'm not really sure that the emptiness was key.

Edit: And I was able to get it to stay as "!" by pointing to a nonexistent directory. But in no other way.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I was able to see the "!", along with a greyed-out title, by creating an empty share; but only for an instant, after which it changed to the normal display. I'm not really sure that the emptiness was key.
> 
> Edit: And I was able to get it to stay as "!" by pointing to a nonexistent directory. But in no other way.


I have one system with a lot of shares defined. None of the shares are empty nor point to nonexistent directories. Only the last share displays the normal icon.

I have another instance of pyTivo on another system with a single share, and it displays normally.

One thing I have noticed is that when stopping and starting pyTivo, if I immediately try and display the contents of the shares from the Tivo after restart, the shares are empty. After a few seconds, the contents of the shares show up if I navigate out and back into the share. I have lots of videos so it takes a while to populate.

I don't know if it's related to the "!" or not, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

waterchange said:


> exclamation mark for me too.


My ! has changed to a computer icon. Not sure what changed. I did restart pytivo but didn't make a point of noting whether or not the icon changed before that restart.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> I was able to see the "!", along with a greyed-out title, by creating an empty share; but only for an instant, after which it changed to the normal display. I'm not really sure that the emptiness was key.


My "share" is not empty, just a directory that has videos and a whole lot of other nested sub-directories, all of which also have videos. Yet mine is "!" always.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> My "share" is not empty, just a directory that has videos and a whole lot of other nested sub-directories, all of which also have videos. Yet mine is "!" always.


 Perhaps try adding a new video share in pyTivo.conf with few or no items to see if that has any influence on the icon?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, I found two other situations in which I get the "!" display:

1. If Zeroconf is disabled; i.e., I'm relying on the old-style beacons. This would also apply if your Zeroconf packets weren't getting through, for whatever reason (a lot of people seem to have trouble with this).

2. If the platform name doesn't start with "pc". (This was never in any committed version, AFAICT, but I played with it for a few minutes back in February while trying to "correct" the then-new display for music and photo shares (those now use "pyTivo" as the platform name).)


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

For what its worth I'm seeing it as a ! in the HD menus, but a computer in the SD ones 

Whatever, it still works great, just looks a little odd.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> OK, I found two other situations in which I get the "!" display:
> 
> 1. If Zeroconf is disabled; i.e., I'm relying on the old-style beacons. This would also apply if your Zeroconf packets weren't getting through, for whatever reason (a lot of people seem to have trouble with this).


setting my zeroconf to "True" fixed this for me

Thanks


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

I have zeroconf set to true and my names begin with "pc" but I still get the darned exclamation mark instead of the computer icon on Tivo Premiere.

Any further suggestions?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You're not supposed to change the names to start with "pc", although it's harmless if you do; that was referring to a field that's set by pyTivo internally. I shouldn't have brought it up, really. You don't need to explicitly set the "zeroconf" option to "true", either, since that's the default; the point was that you'll see this behavior if you set it to false, or if _for any other reason_ the TiVo isn't getting the zeroconf packets. The main reason zeroconf packets don't get through seems to be routers failing to forward multicast packets.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> the point was that you'll see this behavior if you set it to false, or if _for any other reason_ the TiVo isn't getting the zeroconf packets. The main reason zeroconf packets don't get through seems to be routers failing to forward multicast packets.


All I know is that nothing on my machines or network changed. After the update on the TiVo, I get the "!"'s. Same PyTiVo (yours) running on same Linux system with same distro, same Linksys WRT54GL running Toastman Tomato Linux. Prior to the TiVo update there was never a "!"


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

crxssi said:


> All I know is that nothing on my machines or network changed.


Yes, there's a change in the TiVo's behavior. But that doesn't mean you don't have a network problem.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, there's a change in the TiVo's behavior. But that doesn't mean you don't have a network problem.


Do you know of any way to easily check to see if our router is not forwarding multicast packets? When I say "easily", I mean with some kind of existing (hopefully free) software?

Thanks.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, there's a change in the TiVo's behavior. But that doesn't mean you don't have a network problem.


All I have to say about that is... * !*


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

crxssi said:


> All I know is that nothing on my machines or network changed. After the update on the TiVo, I get the "!"'s. Same PyTiVo (yours) running on same Linux system with same distro, same Linksys WRT54GL running Toastman Tomato Linux. Prior to the TiVo update there was never a "!"


Same here, running Toastman Tomato on a Netgear WNR3500L. I even tried enabling 'efficient multicast routing' in the Routing page with no effect. Not a big deal since PyTivo works fine, but odd that the Elite doesn't get the packets and shows the exclamation mark with greyed-out name.


----------

